# 50 gallon drum pellet capacity



## 3650 (Dec 31, 2011)

how many bag will a fifty gallon drum hold?


----------



## lock&load (Dec 31, 2011)

i would think about 10-12 40lbs bages but why would you want too,your not going to be able to move it anywhere,at 400lbs


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 31, 2011)

By using precisely a calibrated bathroom scale & a 5-Gallon 
Home Depot bucket, the empirical data reveal that:
1. I weigh too much.
2. the 5-Gallon bucket filled with pellets weighs 30.5 lbs.
3. Therefore 55 divided by 5 = 11.
    11 times 30.5 = *335.5 lbs.*
    335.5 divided by 40lbs./bag  = *8.3875 bags*




YMMV...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 31, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> By using precisely a calibrated bathroom scale & a 5-Gallon
> Home Depot bucket, the empirical data reveal that:
> 1. I weigh too much.
> 2. the 5-Gallon bucket filled with pellets weighs 30.5 lbs.
> ...



Did you use the tiny ultra dense pellets or the big poofy ones?

Therefor the answer is 1. I weigh too much.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you use the tiny ultra dense pellets or the big poofy ones?

Therefor the answer is 1. I weigh too much.

I used a big poofy - tiny, ultra-dense blend of Cleanfire Hardwood pellets...

Yes I do...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 31, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Did you use the tiny ultra dense pellets or the big poofy ones?
> 
> Therefor the answer is 1. I weigh too much.
> 
> ...



Ah I see, after the holidays I do as well.  It won't last long though.


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 31, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> By using precisely a calibrated bathroom scale & a 5-Gallon
> Home Depot bucket, the empirical data reveal that:
> 1. I weigh too much.
> 2. the 5-Gallon bucket filled with pellets weighs 30.5 lbs.
> ...


Why divided 55? The OP said 50 gallon drum. In which case you multiple  30.5x10=305lbs. Divided by 40 and you get 7.625 bags.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 31, 2011)

EZsteve said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dyslexia? I've only seen 55 gallon drums around here, 
so I guess that's what my brain registered. 
I stand corrected...My Bad...


----------



## titanracer (Dec 31, 2011)

I run my pellets thru a pellet cleaner before putting them in stove. I clean bags ahead of time & store the cleaned pellets in 33 gallon rubermaid containers. I 33 gallon container will hold 4-1/2 bags of pellets. So with that beening said, if I take 4-1/2 bags & divide that by the 33 (gallon container), that would equal .136363636 per gallon. Now take that .136363636 figure & multiple that by 50 (gallon container), that would equal 6.818181818 bags per 50 gallon container. Just shy of 7 bags.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 31, 2011)

my turn 

6.68 bags

1 US gallon = 0.133680556 cubic feet


----------



## titanracer (Dec 31, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> my turn
> 
> 6.68 bags
> 
> 1 US gallon = 0.133680556 cubic feet



Were pretty close Smoke!


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 31, 2011)

Because pellet density/moisture content varies, You'll get different weights. 

Are you planning on buying pellets in bulk?


----------



## titanracer (Dec 31, 2011)

titanracer said:
			
		

> I run my pellets thru a pellet cleaner before putting them in stove. I clean bags ahead of time & store the cleaned pellets in 33 gallon rubermaid containers. I 33 gallon container will hold 4-1/2 bags of pellets. So with that beening said, if I take 4-1/2 bags & divide that by the 33 (gallon container), that would equal .136363636 per gallon. Now take that .136363636 figure & multiple that by 50 (gallon container), that would equal 6.818181818 bags per 50 gallon container. Just shy of 7 bags.



I have been cleaning pellets for 5 years & placing them in 33 gallon rubbermaid containers. With all the different brands of pellets, I have tried, (1) 33 gallon container always seems to hold, right around 4-1/2 bags of pellets.


----------



## dw06 (Jan 1, 2012)

titanracer said:
			
		

> titanracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I come up about same, I have a 96 gallon wheeled trash cart that holds 13 bags. Could maybe get another 1/3 of a bag but need room for my scoop


----------



## 3650 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks for the info. i have 3 tons in the driveway, triple wrapped.  i have 4 drums i can put in the basement. just wanted to know how many bags i can get in them before i break open another ton.  i cant just put bags in the basement because i can get 3 feet of water in a torrential down pour.  just another of the many drawbacks of buying 100 year old split face block house.


----------

